
How we saved over $1k by building CloudForecast with Serverless and AWS Lambda - kacy
https://medium.com/@CloudForecast/how-we-saved-over-1-000-by-building-cloudforecast-io-with-serverless-and-aws-lambda-8c9c244882e8
======
sbinthree
Article like these are interesting. In our experience, API Gateway + Lambda
burned through almost 5x as much money as Elastic Beanstalk, and involved so
much refactoring to get around the weird limits (timeouts, recursion, etc.).
Maybe if you aren't using API Gateway and you are doing something that is
truly spiky. Otherwise, it's actually much more expensive at scale. Don't get
me started about cold starts...

~~~
francoislagier
Francois here, one of the co-founder of CloudForecast.io! Serverless with
Lambda fits our needs almost perfectly. We are not using API Gateway and it is
truly spiky. Timeouts and recursions were a bit of challenge but nothing crazy
since our use cases were fairly simple. Cold starts are definitely a pain but
since it's not customer-facing we can leave with it ...

~~~
QuinnyPig
Can confirm--API Gateway pricing is nuts for many use cases.

"Think of it like a Swiss Army Knife; it does a lot, it's easy to hurt
yourself with it, it can be incredibly expensive, and the instructions are all
written in Swiss German."

